

When you speak two or more languages - bechampion

I get really annoyed switching keyboards from english to spanish. I speak with my family and some friends in spanish but also to other people in English or Swedish, Wouldn&#x27;t be great if ios&#x2F;android would identify contacts you&#x27;re writing to and set the right language? is there an app for it already?
Cheers
======
nysska
Personally - I use SwiftKey with two languages enabled. Its really good at
predicting the language I will use based on the first word.

Bit more tricky when you mix english terms into a different language but still
pretty damn impressive.

~~~
marcofiset
SwiftKey works wonders for me also, it's great with french with all the j' and
l' and prepends those contractions correctly in front of the word I'm trying
to type (swipe?). Definitely recommended, even better since it's free now.

